# Pike In Toledo area???



## Jakoby

Looking to do some Pike fishing in Toledo area. Anybody willing to share some information would be wonderful and very appreciated. Wanting to fish the creeks rivers etc. just after some pike for fun do not keep them just fun fish to go after small hammer handles to the bigger ones. Have many creek chubs to go fishing with any one looking to go with me PM me thanks again for checking out my post. Hope to be after some pike soon


----------



## elrod00

There are lots of Pike in the toledo area. I like the Maumee river near Grand Rapids Ohio. Fish by the Mill or on the other side just where the river and old canal meet. There is a deep hole behind and down stream a little from the gas station. Swan creek near the South Street bridge used to be good. Any of the old Erie Canal chanels are good. A couple of the Oak Openings ponds are good. Evergreen Lake used to be. Good Luck. Elrod.


----------



## AvianHunter

Metzger Marsh


----------



## Bassthumb

Go north to Michigan, much better pike waters. Woodland near Brighton is great for bass and pike


----------



## Flathead76

Bassthumb said:


> Go north to Michigan, much better pike waters. Woodland near Brighton is great for bass and pike


Good tip right there.


----------



## olderfer

Bassthumb said:


> Go north to Michigan, much better pike waters. Woodland near Brighton is great for bass and pike


Let me add to that by saying that Michigan has much better EVERYTHING waters. I've been fishing small, woodsy lakes an hour or so NW of Toledo for more than 50 years. Especially for canoes and kayaks, it's paradise. NW Ohio has nothing to compare.

Jim


----------



## meathelmet

Jim,

Unfortunately I have to agree with you. Maybe because of this area being the "black swamp" and low land that not many lakes could form.


----------



## HOCKEY

swan creek , highland park was giving up some nice pike just before the rains, ten mile creek, from stone quarry in slyvania,
to ottawa park golf course, by toledo college, full of pike,
wildwood metro park area, small blue fox spinners in blue, sliver and green, you can catch from one to two to 30 or more a day, I wouldn't give exaxt spots because this is a virgin fishery, you just need to explore, swan creek metro park area 
is also a good spot. delta resivoir both up and down one are good, orlander park slyvania has good numbers. fulton pond in swanton. Capt mike, Reel sport charters


----------



## meathelmet

Hockey, 

Olander????? I live only 2 miles from that pond and have never caught a pike let alone a bass from there. I honestly have never fished Olander in pursuit of pike and not that I don't believe I just cannot remember anyone successfully catching fish there. 

Thanks!


----------



## BASSINaDL

if you want the "good" pike fishing for ohio... this time of year the cuyahoga river in the stretch near kent, would be your best bet, but the best pike fishing would be above rockwell, when they swim up the river to spawn. but thats early spring... so any pike average fishing now would be anywhere on the upper cuyahoga river... the past week ive caught 3,(not huge) but the biggest was 21" ... good luck!


----------



## BASSINaDL

Bassthumb said:


> Go north to Michigan, much better pike waters. Woodland near Brighton is great for bass and pike


anthing north of us "like michigan" much better for pike!


----------



## HOCKEY

the four couners of the lake, esp. in a boat castong toward shore, fall off the boat storage area and by overflow pipe,
winter when they let us on the ice, swimming area, and 
overflow pipe area,there some very large pike, and everything 
else in the lake, you just have to work a little harder at it. If you just want fun time fishing for a few hours, the creeks
will match any where within 100 miles of toledo, I have fished alot of states for pike, and for fish 30 inches or less I can
get as maney per hour as anywhere, Like I said before its a virgin fishery, realease all you catch, put on some bug spray
and do a little exploring you will be surprised.


----------



## meathelmet

Hockey, thanks you have put the "itch" in me to do some tactical fishing along these creeks and even Olander. Hopefully when I am deep in the bush we might pass each other and say hello and swap fish stories.


----------



## DURK

Western Lake Erie marshy areas in spring are always a decent bet, but not exactly a great state for pike.


----------



## CarpCommander

As much as I HATE Michigan, I will concede that their fishing is far superior to anything I've seen in Ohio....especially for pike. 

As for local pike, there's only been 2 places that have had 'catchable' numbers. One was Swan Creek (before the dam removal), the other I won't advertise.

I will tell you that despite POUNDING the Maumee from Waterville to Grand Rapids for around 15yrs, I've caught ONE pike. It was a good one, and it was released. But I've made THOUSANDS...tens of thousands of casts in those waters, and I can tell you with confidence there are very few pike in there. 

So...in closing...head north! Don't need to go far-Dundee has a bunch below the dam.


----------



## Jakoby

Thanks for the pike info!!!!! Fun virgin fishery around hear in the t-town area thanks for all the pointers and advise will keep be busy thanks again.


----------



## meathelmet

I think more people would be willing to offer some "virgin" fisheries if everyone practiced catch and release........just saying


----------



## swantucky

I grew up along 10 mile creek and know alot of the spots Mike is talking about. When I was a kid all it held were chubs and carp. About 15 years ago I walked some of the spots and was surprised to see the variety of fish. One thing he is not kidding about is bug spray. If you don't know what itchweed looks like you will after fishing. There are acres of that stuff growing along the banks. It is not an easy spot to fish and you may want to check a map, alot of it is bordered by private property. Clean up after yourself!!


----------



## The Bream Reaper

Pretty nice local pike I caught a few days ago on a white buzzbait


----------



## weight forward

Very cool Bream!!


----------



## meathelmet

Nice catch! Coordinates????


----------



## CarpCommander

meathelmet said:


> Nice catch! Coordinates????


At least your not trying to home in on his spot.


----------



## meathelmet

Hahahaha........was it obvious???


----------



## Bucket Mouth

meathelmet said:


> Nice catch! Coordinates????


Coordinates? Try northwest ohio. That should limit the area you would need to search significantly.

Nice fish, btw, Bream.


----------



## meathelmet

Thanks buddy!!!! Considering there are not that many good spots I should be able to find a few..............just waiting for this rain to stop


----------



## jhammer

I have a nice honey hole in Williams County where I get my pike, but it's on private property.  


What I can tell you is that the number one thing you should do is just go out and explore! Get a good map that shows all the waterways and draw a 50 mile diameter circle around Toledo. Chances are, there's pike. That's what I did and it worked for me. Some of my best fishing spots are small creeks in Northwest Ohio. Most have a little bit of everything, and some have fish in sizes that are pretty impressive. :B


----------



## sploosh56

Sharing spots is great and all, but clean up after yourselves! All of a sudden I've been finding nests of fishing line, lure packages, and various other trash.


----------



## Jakoby

A great day fishing with my daughter she always gets the bigger one lol. Love the pike fishing around here and if you go please pick up after yourself and snap a picture or two love to see what your catching....we release all the pike definitely a fun fishery around here.


----------



## Jakoby

A great day fishing with my daughter she always gets the bigger one lol. Love the pike fishing around here and if you go please pick up after yourself and snap a picture or two love to see what your catching....we release all the pike definitely a fun fishery around here.


----------

